# My dog stresses up, but he surprised me tonight



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think he really enjoys his work (the trick) and knew it was work time. Molly can be a silly goose until she knows it's time for work. For us, that's getting into heel position. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Kai gets lots of puppy passes as he still is a puppy. That said, we are working on "defining his job description." Weve recently found a new command that provides a safety zone in times of high stress. >*"Watch me"-*-- Its a far more proactive way of getting and maintaining his attention especially when very distracting stuff happens than "leave it." Weve had great luck.

Tasks that require both mental focus and physical exertion are his favs-no surprise. They tire him out quickest and are the most gratifying. He likes to "clean-up" his toys n bones. Makes him feel like a big boy. Same goes for each new task he masters. It always amazes


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That, my friend, is focus  It is an amazing feeling isn't it?

What I think it means is that you are doing things completely right and more focus will follow as long as he continues to know how much you love it  The tasks and tricks you are training are starting to become self rewarding and impulse control is growing with the expectation that his reward will surely arrive.

Congratulations!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> That, my friend, is focus  It is an amazing feeling isn't it?


Yes, it's amazing! The image is burned in my memory. I know that sounds silly, but for that minute, nothing existed except him, me, and the stuffies.

And his mouth was shut. I read Control Unleashed (the puppy book) and she makes a big deal about a closed mouth and soft eyes. Not sure we had the soft eyes, but certainly intent eyes. Not wild eyes.  It's a completely different look. We worked on Close Your Mouth, but not much success. I also read the Frantic dog book and we did a lot of mat work and I trained him to Down into a slouch instead of a sphinx. It's entertaining because it doesn't make him any more relaxed. He sort of throws himself into it all smiley.

Casper does have a good Watch Me. I've learned there's no point in giving him a command if he's not looking at me. I may as well be talking to the wall.

Anyway, he's our smartest dog ever and he won his first toy last night. My husband is still teasing me about with "You like to win. Admit it."


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is awesome! Congrats!


----------

